# Cyprus Flight Pass



## Hotmancool (Jun 21, 2021)

Hi, I hold a MEU1 and live between homes in Cyprus and UK, to complete the Cyprus Flight Pass do I need to fill in the section as a Permanent Resident, it seems a bit confusing.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Hotmancool

If you have a MEU1 you should complete the section as a Permanent Resident and *you must bring your MEU1 with you and present it at border control*. If you fail to do so you'll get a 21-day visa stamp in your passport.

Cheers,


----------

